# Homemade Snow cover



## Keatonwilliams (Dec 3, 2013)

Has anyone made a snow cover for a layout blind i need one for thursday and havent had time or money to go buy one buy was wondering of any alternatives that would work for a few days til i get one. thanks for all the help.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

A white sheet?


----------



## Keatonwilliams (Dec 3, 2013)

Does it work I heard it might flare birds because of the uv rays or some bs


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I have a home made one for my boys FA SUB blind. Went to Walmart and bought a 8 feet of the fleece material out of the bulk cloth roll. Was perfect width and just cut an "H" shape to fit the doors and wire it on at the doors and lay the rest out covering the blind. It blends in the snow better that my $90 snow cover and it only cost me $15.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Keatonwilliams said:


> Does it work I heard it might flare birds because of the uv rays or some bs


That's true. Amazing, but true. Don't ask how I know.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Depending on how much snow there is, you can cut white tyvex or cloth and tie it to your blind to break it up. Here's what I do. You can add more depending on the amount of snow.


----------



## duckkillerclyde (Mar 26, 2012)

I too have heard about the UV thing with sheets. I don't know if it's true or not. I bought one from Roger's for $60.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Keatonwilliams said:


> Does it work I heard it might flare birds because of the uv rays or some bs


That's why I ran the material through a quick wash of the UV wash I put my big game clothes through.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

The UV comes from using detergents with "color brighteners". They add uv to clothing to make the colors appear brighter. Unfortunately they give white a purplish/blue tint especially when wet. Just wash your white sheets in detergent without color brighteners, a specialty uv killer soap or just plain bleach as recommended and you'll be fine.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

My first experience with the UV effect was in Canada in 2002. We had borrowed a couple of Final Approach Eliminators with factory snow covers for the trip. We found a field the birds were just pounding into and got permission. The next morning it was snowing hard, as in blizzard conditions the light was low because it was before legal shooting hours, but birds flared off us. Through the morning not a single duck or goose decoyed, even though early on you could barely see your hand in front of your face.

We had another episode in November. I bought snow covers for my X Landers from Rogers, which are supposed to be good. But we ended up taking my Eliminators because we could strap them to my roof rack. For snow hunts, I typically lay on a pad in white, so not having snow covers wasn't a big deal. But, my buddy forgot his whites. So, we bought some towels at the local Wal Mart to fasten to the blinds. That morning we had literally thousands of birds flare.

Here were the birds, mostly Snows with some Lessers:










We were on the X:










We managed one bird that strayed too close:










And this is why. I think birds see colors differently, and that they are particularly sensitive to UV haze:


----------

